# Getting a Custom Shop Fullrail Operator



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

After pouring thru all the semi-custom models and brands (Ed Brown, Les Baer, RRA, Nighthawk) , I finally made a pick. I've owned several Springers thru the years, and have always preferred their feeling to others I've held. Thru process of elimination, I came up with the perfect gun for me...

Just ordered PC9112 - a custom full rail operator from the Springfield Custom Shop. Now, just gotta wait 10 months for the thing... Thats the bad part....

These are the specs... And, I'm getting it in 9mm, fixed sights (no adjustables) and matte hard chromed... But, it's still very close to the Springer Professional...

Just got confirmation on my specs from Springer...

PC9112: Custom Operator 1911-A1, 9mm

Features:

* Custom fit slide to national match frame
* Custom fit, match bull barrel system
* Polished feed ramp & fully throated barrel
* Springfield Custom tool steel match hammer & sear
* Fitted speed trigger w/custom tuned 4# trigger pull
* Tuned for total reliability
* Lowered & flared ejection port
* Tuned & polished extractor
* Serrations on rear of slide
* Standard 1911-A1 recoil spring guide
* Custom fitted beavertail grip safety
* Custom fitted ambidextrous thumb safety
* Low mount Novak rear sight w/tritium inserts
* Dovetail front night sight
* 3 dot tritium inserts on sights with white rings around tritium inserts
* Front cocking serrations on slide to match rear serrations
* Custom fit, hand checkered 25LPI S&A magazine well, matched to bevel on frame
* Hand checkered front strap, 25 LPI
* Checkered cocobolo grips
* "Carry Bevel" complete pistol
* Full length accessory rail integral to frame
* Satin matte hard chromed finish complete pistol
* 2 magazines w/slam pads
* Operator Model markings on slide


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

THis photo, that I found last week, was my inspiration. Now, this is just a standard TRP - and mine is coming from the custom shop. And, I hate the grips. But, this gives me an idea what it will look like (mine will have fixed sights):


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like to congratulate you, but since your new gun is worth more than my car, my jealous nature won't let me. :smt022

Good luck with it and post some pics when you get it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it ain't cheap for sure. I almost went with a Nighthawk - as their guns are nice, and their customer service is awesome (1 reason I eliminated several other brands). But, my local shop has several Nighthawks. Looking at them in pics and in the catelog was nice. But when I finally had them in my hand... I just wasn't feeling it.

I've owned 4 Springers over the years - and they just have a certain "beefy" feel. Once I saw that hard chromed full rail Operator - I knew what I wanted. And, I've held them before, and liked them a lot. And, I'm getting 25 LPI front strap checkering, so it won't be like a cheese grater (like their usual 20 LPI is)

And, as this is coming from the Springer Custom Shop - it's the equal of the other brands. Plus, I need to ask them... In all the years I have been online, I've never seen a 9mm full rail operator, let alone a custom one. I may have the only one, or at least just 1 of a few.

10 months is a long time - only negative...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of the ending details got carried over from last week due to the Labor Day holiday. All is worked out, and I sent off 30% today (required for a custom gun).


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats! You can always use it as a club or a cheese grater, too! :mrgreen: :anim_lol:

J/K, of course. I'd like to shoot one of those someday, but I'd never be able to convince myself that it was worth the money to buy one; unless, of course, I hit the lottery, BIG-TIME.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Great choice Ship... I know you've been shopping for months.

What's the mag capacity on a 9mm 1911-A1?

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

IT i smy understanding that they make 9 and 10 round mags. I've never had a 9mm 1911 before - but I looked at mags, and that's the rdound count I've seen. The gun comes with 2 mags. I'm going to pick up a few over the next few months - so I'll have a few different brands of mags to see which works best.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

It looks and sounds like you have yourself one nice gun there, congrats!!!

Please don't take my question the wrong way, I'm just curious... 

Why a 1911 in 9mm and not .45ACP? I have a Springfield 1911 PX9151LP loaded in .45ACP and a Ruger SR9 in 9mm. Grant you, I enjoy shooting the 1911 more, but he SR9 is a good shooter too and cheaper ammo wise. Did the cost of ammo figure into your choice of calibers? 

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 45 caliber 1911, and every other 1911 I have owned thru the years has been 45.

I have always wanted a 9mm 1911 - yes, ammo prices have gotten ridiculous lately. Also, with the heavy steel frame and full rail - recoil should be non existant.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You'll love shooting a 9mm 1911. It's just....different.

I bought and rebuilt a 9mm Springfield. I wasn't sure about one chambered in 9mm until I shot a friends Kimber. Not being a bug Kimber fan I got this:smt033









I'm sure you'll have a blast with yours. From what you chose t put in it it sounds great. And that heavy frame with a 9mm coming out there's no recoil..heh. I can't wait to hear a range report and some pick when you get it in:smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking Springer ya got.

Yea, I haven't wait to get it. ALMOSt 9 months to go now


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Lady down at the range has a 1911 9mm that shoots 100's almost every week. Yep she's that good. Sure wish I could shoot that good.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt082
I have some pretty good guns and they will do their part. It's my part that is the problem most days:smt082

Ah, those months will go by before you know it. You'll love that 9mm. I'd like to get one in 38 Super now too. Hell. I keep looking at that rail on the model your getting Ship and it's making me want to trade in a gun or two and look into one like that..heh


----------

